# Brisket



## kc5tpy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello folks.  One of the main reasons I asked Jeff to start this group is because it is so hard to get the cuts of meat here that are discussed on the other side of the pond.  It is a terminology thing I beleive.  Other contributing factors were the rationing after WWII and then the "mad cow" scare.  Folks got away from asking for large cuts and then butchers weren't allowed to sell beef on the bone.  Try going to your local butcher and asking for beef ribs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Things are getting easier now and I hope we as a group can hurry them along.

I am still working on what to order for a chuck roast so if anyone has had some luck please post.  I can now order a brisket from the local butcher or meat wholesaler ( wholesaler is best option IMHO ).  What you ask for is point end of brisket, removed from the bone, untrimmed and with the silverskin removed.  If the butcher doesn't understand silverskin, it's the connective membrane on the bone side of the brisket.  If the silverskin is still attached it won't hurt the brisket like with ribs and can easily be trimmed away after cooking.  Now this won't be a "packer trim" like they get in the states but it's as close as I have gotten.  It is more fatty so you can trim before you smoke if you wish but I just smoke as is and trim when I slice.  As for beef ribs; try asking for untrimmed thick end of rib.  Nice cut of meat for low and slow.  If anyone else has some helpful tips this is the place to post 'em.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tabatoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Danny,  I am able to get Beef short ribs in U.K . the butchers often call them Jacobs Ladder. Most established butchers will cut chuck roast if you talk to them  early in the week before they break down the fore quarter, as most of them cut it for braising or stewing steak or use it for making their own burgers. May be I'm lucky as I have used the same butcher for over 20 years. He's located in Banbury Oxon.

Bill/ Tabatoe


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello Bill.  Great advice.  Will give it a try.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 16, 2013)

The secret is to get to know your local independent butcher - if he sources his meat locally then you are more likely to get the cuts that you want. I have a reasonably local butcher that excellent and I have managed to "educate" to giving me the cuts of meat that I need for BBQ, Unfortunately our most local butcher will not seem to deviate from his standard rolled leg of pork with the layer of plastic fat tied dutifully on top and ribs where he has almost polished the bone cutting the meat off!

Even so good size briskets are often difficult to get hold of here. We seem to butcher our beef much younger/smaller in the UK than in the US and so the briskets can be quite thin. We have a deal where whenever he gets in one that is a good size I get a text from him asking if I want it.

I always like to trim my own briskets and I cut off ALL of the fat and the silverskin. A very sharp knife is essential for that and it can take 30-40 minutes to do. In the end I probably end up with a 25% reduction in weight from purchase to smoker though. The fat I discard but any meat off-cuts or flaps get cooked seperately and then used for "burnt ends". I am not sure what others think but I find the fat on brisket is usually very unpalatable when cooked and always looks unappetising.

Pork ribs from my preferred butcher usually look more like a rack of small chops and I usually get to see him cut them.

Getting to know your local butcher is priceless. When you find a good one invest some time in chatting with him/her so they understand what you are trying to do. Also, if there is a batch that you are especially proud of, take them in a sample to try.

Prices will not usually appear to be as low as in a supermarket however you will not usually find what you want in a supermarket either. Where I find the invisible savings come in is when after you have been chatting for a while and they hand you the bag of meat saying something like "that is £26.50 - Oh call it £25" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. How often do you hear that in a supermarket?


----------

